# nettoyage



## firstimac (4 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, je me posais une question, nous avons ONYX pour le nettoyage de l'ordinateur, mais pour l'Ipad, existe t'il une application et est-ce utile, Merci de vos reponses


----------



## Madalvée (4 Septembre 2013)

Pour obtenir le même résultat q'Onyx sur Mac, tu peux jeter ton iPad du 6ème étage.


----------



## wamyepa (4 Septembre 2013)

Il existe icleaner pour iphone et iPad...il lib&#232;re un peu d'espace nettoie le cache etc....


----------



## doupold (7 Septembre 2013)

wamyepa a dit:


> Il existe icleaner pour iphone et iPad...il libère un peu d'espace nettoie le cache etc....



J'ai une solution plus simple: je sauvegarde mes documents, restaure le iPad aux paramètres d'origine grâce à iTunes, et re-installes de nouveau tous les logiciels que j'utilise.

Je pense que cela fait pareil...


----------

